# apensamento / apensar



## Chandramel

Hola a todos!

No consigo encontrar, de manera alguna, la traducción para "apensamento", "apensamento de processo".

Apensamento: (jur.) 
- anexação de processo aos autos de outra ação ou demanda que com ele apresenta alguma relação, em função da solicitação de uma das partes ou por determinação legal.
- é o ato de colocar processo ou protocolado junto a outro, sem que forme parte integrante do mesmo, obrigando-os a tramitarem juntos durante um certo período. É portanto, uma união de processos ou protocolados em caráter temporário.

"Apensar" es "adjuntar", pero es un término usado en el ámbito jurídico.

Desde ya es agradezco la ayuda!!!


----------



## gato radioso

No campo de administração pública -não judiciária- usamos o termo: "acumulación de expedientes". Creio que no contexto judiciário tambén podería dizer-se "acumulación de procesos".


----------



## Carfer

> *CUERDA SEPARADA*
> 
> Modo de indicacion de aquellas diligencias o expedientes que estan unidos por un cordon a los autos principales, en razon de tener vinculacion con la cuestion principal del pleito, pero por economia procesal se ha ordenado su tramitacion por pieza separada. (DRLeyes | Diccionario | Cuerda Separada)



Para referência futura,  o termo que se usa em Portugal para o acto de '_apensar'_ não é 'apensamento' mas sim '_apensação_'. O processo junto chama-se habitualmente '_(o) apenso_'. A forma de processamento diz-se '_processar por apenso_'.


----------



## frajolão

Acho que é *acumulación de acciones ou acumulación de procesos
*
Pode dar uma olhada aqui Ley 1/2000, de 7 de enero, de Enjuiciamiento Civil. TÍTULO III. De la acumulación de acciones y de procesos (Vigente hasta el 30 de Junio de 2017).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Chandramel said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> No consigo encontrar, de manera alguna, la traducción para "apensamento", "apensamento de processo".
> 
> Apensamento: (jur.)
> - anexação de processo aos autos de outra ação ou demanda que com ele apresenta alguma relação, em função da solicitação de uma das partes ou por determinação legal.
> - é o ato de colocar processo ou protocolado junto a outro, sem que forme parte integrante do mesmo, obrigando-os a tramitarem juntos durante um certo período. É portanto, uma união de processos ou protocolados em caráter temporário.
> 
> "Apensar" es "adjuntar", pero es un término usado en el ámbito jurídico.
> 
> Desde ya es agradezco la ayuda!!!


Si el texto es brasilero voy por la segunda opción.


----------



## Carfer

frajolão said:


> Acho que é *acumulación de acciones ou acumulación de procesos
> *
> Pode dar uma olhada aqui Ley 1/2000, de 7 de enero, de Enjuiciamiento Civil. TÍTULO III. De la acumulación de acciones y de procesos (Vigente hasta el 30 de Junio de 2017).



Não, frajolão, são coisas diferentes. Os apensos têm autonomia (por exemplo, uma regulação do poder paternal pode correr por apenso ao processo de divórcio dos progenitores, os embargos de executado correm por apenso à execução, o credor da massa insolvente pode mover uma acção declarativa para reconhecimento do crédito e obtenção de título executivo por apenso ao processo de insolvência, correndo a respectiva execução, caso obtenha ganho de causa, também por apenso a este, etc.).
A '_acumulación_' (em português '_cumulação_') a que se refere o art.º 71º da Ley de Processo Civil espanhola corresponde à possibilidade de se cumularem na mesma acção diferentes pedidos que são objecto de uma única sentença ( veja o nº1 desse preceito da lei espanhola: "_La acumulación de acciones admitida producirá el efecto de discutirse todas *en un mismo procedimiento* y resolverse *en una sola sentencia*_"). Não se verifica aí nenhuma '_apensação_' (ou '_apensamento'_ na terminologia do Brasil). É um só processo, enquanto na '_apensação_' há um ou vários processos apensos ao principal.  Convém igualmente não confundir '_processo_' com '_volume_'. Um processo pode ter vários volumes, todos eles também antigamente unidos por linha, mas o processo é só um. Além desses pode ter '_apensos_'.

Pode parecer estranho, mas '_cuerda separada_' faz muito sentido. Durante séculos, lá e cá (em Portugal há 20 anos isso ainda sucedia), os processos judiciais eram cozidos à linha, com fio/corda de sisal e uma enorme sovela. Imagine que sempre que um documento era junto ao processo, o desgraçado do escrivão tinha de desfazer a cosedura que atava as folhas do processo, juntar o novo papel e voltar a coser tudo outra vez. Uma trabalheira!
Se pesquisar no forum por '_cuerda separada_' ou '_cuerda floja_' Search Results for Query: cuerda separada | WordReference Forums terá mais informação. Como todos os fios são latino-americanos, pode acontecer que a expressão não se use em Espanha, isso já não sei, mas '_cuerda separada_' tem muita lógica e, sabendo do conservadorismo do meio, é bem provável que tenha sido aí que os sul-americanos a foram beber.

Vi agora o post do Who. Se se refere à definição que consta da pergunta inicial, não há lá duas opções mas duas maneiras de definir a mesma coisa. Em qualquer caso fica claro que se trata de processos autónomos e, portanto, não se trata de '_acumulación/cumulação_'


----------



## frajolão

Fica esclarecido. Muito obrigado


----------



## Chandramel

Gracias! Muchísimas gracias foreros!!!

Al leer las respuestas, pienso que la traducción es "acumulación de procesos", ya que "apensamento" significa, en Brasil, adjuntar un proceso al otro.


----------



## Chandramel

WhoSoyEu said:


> Si el texto es brasilero voy por la segunda opción.


Sì Who, es texto brasileño.
Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Carfer

Chandramel said:


> Gracias! Muchísimas gracias foreros!!!
> 
> Al leer las respuestas, pienso que la traducción es "acumulación de procesos", ya que "apensamento" significa, en Brasil, adjuntar un proceso al otro.



Vendo melhor, penso que tem razão, pelo menos no que toca a Espanha. Quando dei a resposta anterior, não tinha lido os artigos seguintes da LEC porque a página respectiva demorou muito tempo a carregar uma vez que tinha o meu computador em manutenção. Referências de outros países que usam '_cuerda separada_' aliada a essa demora conduziram à resposta que dei. A lei espanhola distingue efectivamente entre '_acumulación de acciones_' (que é a nossa cumulação de pedidos) e '_acumulación de procesos_' (art.º 74º), distinção que, por não ter lido completamente a lei, não tive em conta e que de toda a evidencia compreende a apensação/apensamento, embora, para evitar ambiguidades, seja necessário especificar neste caso que é a '_acumulación de procesos_'.

Como se deduz do que disse acima, esta terminologia não é uniforme nos países de língua espanhola e, por consequência, o país de destino deve ser tido em conta na tradução. Num dos tópicos aqui do forum que mencionei cuerda separada foram transcritos artigos do Código de Processo Civil do estado de Campeche  e do Código Comercial federal do México nos quais incidentes processados por apenso são claramente designados por '_cuerda separada_':



> _Art. 256 (CPC Campeche).- Las providencias precautorias establecidas por este código podrán decretarse, tanto como actos prejudiciales, como después de iniciado el juicio respectivo; en este segundo caso, la providencia se substanciará en incidente por* cuerda separada*, y conocerá de ella el juez que, al ser presentada la solicitud, esté conociendo del negocio.
> 
> Artículo 1170.(CCom México)*-* Las providencias precautorias establecidas por este Código podrán decretarse, tanto como actos prejudiciales, como después de iniciado el juicio respectivo: en este segundo caso la providencia se sustanciará en incidente por *cuerda separada*, y conocerá de ella el juez o tribunal que al ser presentada la solicitud esté conociendo del negocio._



Mesmo no que toca a Espanha, no post #8 desse fio refere-se que_ 'Esto de la cuerda se usaba en España y excepcionalmente se sigue usando como reminiscencia de la época en que los pleitos se "cosían" con cuerda (en ocasiones eran verdaderos tochos con varios volúmenes) y se mandaba unir otros otros expedientes (se unían en cuerda floja) o tramitar peticiones distintas de la principal en cuerda separada (en procedimiento separado)'._


----------



## Chandramel

Carfer said:


> Vendo melhor, penso que tem razão, pelo menos no que toca a Espanha. Quando dei a resposta anterior, não tinha lido os artigos seguintes da LEC porque a página respectiva demorou muito tempo a carregar uma vez que tinha o meu computador em manutenção. Referências de outros países que usam '_cuerda separada_' aliada a essa demora conduziram à resposta que dei. A lei espanhola distingue efectivamente entre '_acumulación de acciones_' (que é a nossa cumulação de pedidos) e '_acumulación de procesos_' (art.º 74º), distinção que, por não ter lido completamente a lei, não tive em conta e que de toda a evidencia compreende a apensação/apensamento, embora, para evitar ambiguidades, seja necessário especificar neste caso que é a '_acumulación de procesos_'.
> 
> Como se deduz do que disse acima, esta terminologia não é uniforme nos países de língua espanhola e, por consequência, o país de destino deve ser tido em conta na tradução. Num dos tópicos aqui do forum que mencionei cuerda separada foram transcritos artigos do Código de Processo Civil do estado de Campeche  e do Código Comercial federal do México nos quais incidentes processados por apenso são claramente designados por '_cuerda separada_':
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmo no que toca a Espanha, no post #8 desse fio refere-se que_ 'Esto de la cuerda se usaba en España y excepcionalmente se sigue usando como reminiscencia de la época en que los pleitos se "cosían" con cuerda (en ocasiones eran verdaderos tochos con varios volúmenes) y se mandaba unir otros otros expedientes (se unían en cuerda floja) o tramitar peticiones distintas de la principal en cuerda separada (en procedimiento separado)'._



Muito obrigada Carfer!!!


----------



## frajolão

Estimado Carfer: No puedo opinar con conocimiento porque soy lego en derecho. Pero quiero comentar que actualmente se lee mucho  en prensa el término "pieza separada",  cuando por ejemplo, alguno de los encausados está protegido por un aforamiento, lo que sucede a menudo en los casos de corrupción en los que está imputado algún político. Imagino que pieza separada es aquel procedimiento que se desgaja del original, al contrario que la acumulación de procesos.
Entonces, pieza separada equivale a cuerda separada?

Cumprimentos
La Audiencia juzga este martes a Hidalgo y otros tres acusados en una pieza separada del caso Andratx - 20minutos.es


----------



## Carfer

frajolão said:


> Estimado Carfer: No puedo opinar con conocimiento porque soy lego en derecho. Pero quiero comentar que actualmente se lee mucho  en prensa el término "pieza separada",  cuando por ejemplo, alguno de los encausados está protegido por un aforamiento, lo que sucede a menudo en los casos de corrupción en los que está imputado algún político. Imagino que pieza separada es aquel procedimiento que se desgaja del original, al contrario que la acumulación de procesos.
> Entonces, pieza separada equivale a cuerda separada?
> 
> Cumprimentos
> La Audiencia juzga este martes a Hidalgo y otros tres acusados en una pieza separada del caso Andratx - 20minutos.es



A dificuldade em responder a estas questões é que cada um de nós pouco sabe do direito do outro e do idioma deste só conhece, melhor ou pior, a linguagem comum. O resultado, com sorte, pode ser acertado, mas há um risco grande de asneira. A uma pergunta assim, como aliás às demais que envolvam Direitos alheios, só posso tentar dar uma resposta aproximada.

Feita a prevenção, creio que a resposta é negativa. Pelo menos assim será se a '_pieza separada_' tiver um processamento semelhante ao da '_separação de processos_' que me parece ser a figura paralela a essa em Portugal e no Brasil. A '_apensaçao_' visa a economia de actividade processual e a coerência ou a uniformidade de julgamento. Por isso agrega processos que, sendo conexos, estavam separados (ainda que os apensos, materialmente, mantenham a sua individualidade) e que, se não fora a apensação, acabariam julgados por juízes diferentes, podendo produzir até, eventualmente, decisões contraditórias.

A '_separação de processos/pieza separada_' tem o objectivo oposto: evitar que o andamento de um processo seja embaraçado e retardado por outras causas que surgem no decurso dele. Por exemplo, durante a instrução de um processo pela prática de um determinado crime, recolhem-se indícios da prática de outro, só que o primeiro processo já vai tão adiantado que o procedimento nos mesmos autos contra os presumíveis autores deste novo crime só o viria atrasar, dificultando eventualmente a prova do mesmo (esquecimento dos factos, testemunhas que entretanto falecem, elementos de prova que desaparecem, etc.). Pode ser também determinada por outras razões, como foros especiais (por exemplo, como prevê a lei brasileira, se um crime for cometido por um civil e um militar, em que um é julgado na justiça comum e outro na castrense, ou então cometido por um titular de cargo público ou magistrado com privilégio de foro e por outra pessoa sujeita ao foro comum).

Ora a '_cuerda separada_', apesar do nome que lhe dão, corresponde a um caso de agregação, não de separação, por isso acho que a resposta à pergunta é negativa. Porque é que se dirá então '_por cuerda separada_'? Só posso especular, porque efectivamente não sei, mas imagino que a razão resida nisto: quando os processos eram cosidos à linha(/'_cuerda_'), os processos apensos eram cosidos separadamente, o que se compreende visto que mantinham a sua individualidade continuando a ser um volume à parte, ou seja, não eram juntos e cosidos com as folhas do processo principal ao qual, no entanto, ficavam ligados por um fio (a '_cuerda floja_'). Sendo prática ultrapassada, hoje em dia é-nos difícil entender a razão porque lhe deram esse nome e, se no meu caso me é mais fácil visualizar a cena e fazer estas deduções, é porque ainda lidei durante muitos anos com processos cosidos a fio. 

Em conclusão e para o que importa num forum de línguas, o que há a reter é que muitas designações do direito resultam da tradição e nem sempre as palavras querem dizer o que aparentam, podendo manter significados próprios ou que se tornaram desusados ou diferentes na linguagem comum. E isso, naturalmente, é terreno minado para um tradutor leigo.

Um abraço também.


----------



## frajolão

Carfer said:


> Em conclusão e para o que importa num forum de línguas, o que há a reter é que muitas designações do direito resultam da tradição e nem sempre as palavras querem dizer o que aparentam, podendo manter significados próprios ou que se tornaram desusados ou diferentes na linguagem comum. E isso, naturalmente, é terreno minado para um tradutor leigo.
> 
> Um abraço também.



Interessante conclusão.

Muito obrigado

Frajolão


----------

